# How well does DCC/MTS work outdoors?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For many years I have heard that DCC/MTS does not work well outdoors (track continuity issues?) (radio frequency issues?).

Is this true?

I have never really tried it even though all my outside track is now Stainless or Nickle Plated.

Leaving aside Revolutions, Track Power, Battery and Live Steam, just how well does DCC hold up outside - assuming good electrical track contact?

I played with it years ago without any problems that I remember but I dropped it because of the time, effort and expense the decoders would have involved.

Are many MLSers using DCC or MTS outside and are happy with it?

I guess DCC is even available wireless (no signal on the track). Again I don't know.

Does brand really matter?

I don't know - I'm just asking those who have actually used it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

In my experience it has been fantastic outdoors, and that despite the fact that I get lots of rain, salty air from the ocean, snow, debris and critters. I've got LGB track, with clamps, and since that thick rail is the best conductor you'll ever get, I've had no issues. I have two connections to the track and that is plenty--as I said the rail is such a good conductor you don't need a crazy number of feeds. I put the track cleaning machine on if I haven't run for a few weeks, let it go around a couple of times, and it's ready to roll. Even after sitting for months and the track is almost black, if I put an engine on it will work just fine--the only thing is that it might take a little more power to get it going because of the oxidation, but the signal gets through just fine. As I mentioned in the other thread, I'm using the MTS3, which puts out about 22.5V and 5A to the rails and that's been perfectly robust. I am pretty fussy about keeping my rolling stock clean, so that no doubt helps, but a little time cleaning is a heck of a lot better than fighting batteries all the time, IMHO. 
I much prefer to plug in and go--DCC outdoors is nothing to be afraid of, that's for sure.
I haven't experienced any RF issues either--the Massoth navigator has excellent range.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Works very well for me even with our variable UK climate and rather infrequent running. For the past couple of years I've only run my line maybe a handful of times due to other stuff going on, but when I have run it it's fired up and run no problem, just a clean of the track. 

After once round with an LGB track rubber on a pole, I usually send the LGB track cleaner round first, followed by other LGB locos with skates to further polish the rail head. After a few laps like that, other brands of loco without skates get their turn.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

That is what I was hoping to hear. 

I too usually run MTS II or III with LGB remotes or a Navigator. In my case it is in my crawl space on LGB brass track and like you a quick pass with an LGB TCL quickly resolves any issues. Even after many years the LGB joiners are still clean & shiny from the LGB Conductive Paste.

I have usually traced power problems to insufficient or poor track contacts such as 0-4-0's with rigid frames that rock on the rails with only 2 contacts working at times. Also I frequently found carbon brushes on inexpensive locos with weak or broken springs sometimes combined with rough surfaced and or unplated drivers.

My current problem is not knowing how to thoroughly test an LGB Central Station II or III (or now a used DigiTrax DCS200). Also, how to test an LGB Loco or Universal Remote. They may control speed, bell & whistle but is that enough?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in South Eastern Massachusetts and all of my track is brass plus I run DC and DCC indoors and outside.
Watering plants outdoors on the RR is my biggest enemy as it does make the track dirty but a pass with the TCL fixes this and I never run a short engine without a trailing car/tender with power pickups tied to the engine. Even my TCL has a trailing car with power pickups.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I never run a short engine without a trailing car/tender with power pickups tied to the engine. Even my TCL has a trailing car with power pickups.


I nothing against battery power for those who want it but I suspect a lot of people switch from track to battery power simply because they failed to understand the importance of multiple track contacts.

Even indoors I consider eight to be the minimum number of track contacts.

I recently gave a friend (for his nephew) a Thomas the Tank and two Lionel 0–4–0's. I explained to him that he needed (but I was not giving him) something like the LGB 2 axle short cars that had LGB ball bearing wheels and sound systems which had doubled the track contacts of those loco's back when I used to take them to train shows.

With the extra track contacts the locos ran great. Without them they ran very poorly. The Lionel Loco's already quit running but I expect it will be very easy to fix them.

Thomas was the hit of his open house yesterday. With a few more track contacts I'm sure the Lionel's will be running just as well.


----------

